# Mugen MBX6T Conversion



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I ordered a Mugen MBX6T last week. I will be converting it to brushless.

I will be using

RC-Elite Motor Mount
RC Monster Battery Tray
Tekin 1700 kv Truggy motor
Castle Creations Mamba Monster ESC

Just wondering how the stock body will fit over the battery...


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

The stock body will fit fine. The 1700 motor on 4s is smooth and good run times


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> The stock body will fit fine. The 1700 motor on 4s is smooth and good run times


That is why i went with the 1700 kv motor better run times and cooler temps


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

your gonna be fast


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Hogster said:


> your gonna be fast


no not really lol


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I was running a 2650kv motor in my RC8 for a season and then I switched to the 1800. The 1800 is smoother but it gets much hotter than my 2650 ever did. The 2650 would get 150 at most. My 1800 gets around 170. Both geared for the same speed.


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

B4Maz said:


> I was running a 2650kv motor in my RC8 for a season and then I switched to the 1800. The 1800 is smoother but it gets much hotter than my 2650 ever did. The 2650 would get 150 at most. My 1800 gets around 170. Both geared for the same speed.


what size battery are you running?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

sunkenmetal said:


> what size battery are you running?


4s 5000mah


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

B4Maz said:


> 4s 5000mah


what was your pinion spur combo


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

sunkenmetal said:


> what was your pinion spur combo


14/50 on 2650, 19/46 on 1800. Both will get the same speed. The RC8 diff ratio is 4.3:1


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Along the lines of 1700-1900 motors for truggies, just thought I would share that I F'd up and thought I was supposed to buy the castle 1518 1Y motor for my buggy, and that the 1.5Y was for the truggy. Little to my surprise, it is the other way around, and now my buggy rides wheelies using the wing as a wheelie bar and spins tires completely rims! It's pretty cool, but I don't think it's gonna help me win a race!

I ordered the correct motor, but it ought to be interesting in the meantime!!!

BTW, if anyone wants a used, and a brand new Castle 1518 1Y 1800KV motor, I've got them for sale.........


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

how much do you want for the motor Courtney? thanks


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I JUST sold it to someone else on the board, and Willy just texted me to trade me is 1.5Y for my other used 1Y! 

Sorry man........


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

no prob.. thanks


----------



## sunkenmetal (Apr 7, 2010)

Finished my conversion....


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nice combo of stuff in there. look hot


----------

